# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Khởi động màn hình không lên.

## hoahuongduong

chào các bạn,

không biết máy của mình bị thế nào mà khởi động màn hình ko lên, tắt và bấm mở lại 2,3 lần mới được nhưng đó hiện thông báo lỗi như sau:


phoenix trusted core (tm) bn
copyring 1985 – 2006 phoenix techlogies ltd
all rights desered
m7xos bios revision: 1.00 12ax
kbc/ec firmware revision 1.00.19
cpu = 1 processors detected, cores per processor = 2
intel (r) core (tm) 2p40 cpu t6400 @ 200 ghz
1790m system ram passed
2048 kb 22 cache
system bios shadwed
fixed disko: fujtsu mh22160bh g2
atapi cd-ram: hi – dt – st dudram gsa – t50n
mouse initialzed
error
0701: ush over current on hc 
bus: ooh dev: 03h fun: 00h
free <f1> to resume <f2> to setup

mình bấm f1 thì vào được còn bấm f3 thì nó chuyển qua dos

mình ko biết bị như thế nào nếu bạn nào biết chỉ mỉnh với

cảm ơn các bạn.

----------


## phukiensamsung

máy bạn cấu hình khá đấy [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
đầu tiên bạn cắm lại rắc màn hình coi
nếu ko được bạn vào bios coi máy nhận card không
yên tâm đã vào được đến đấy thì phần cứng của bạn (trên case ko vấn đề gì đâu)
coi lại cái màn hình của bạn hoặc card rời
chú ý lần sau bạn hỏi bạn nói rõ thông số của những cái liên quan nhé như thế bạn sẽ có câu trả lời đầy đủ nhất (hỏi chung chung thì trả lời cũng chung chung bạn à)

----------


## nvtuantt

> máy bạn cấu hình khá đấy [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> đầu tiên bạn cắm lại rắc màn hình coi
> nếu ko được bạn vào bios coi máy nhận card không
> yên tâm đã vào được đến đấy thì phần cứng của bạn (trên case ko vấn đề gì đâu)
> coi lại cái màn hình của bạn hoặc card rời
> chú ý lần sau bạn hỏi bạn nói rõ thông số của những cái liên quan nhé như thế bạn sẽ có câu trả lời đầy đủ nhất (hỏi chung chung thì trả lời cũng chung chung bạn à)


cảm ơn bạn đã trả lời.

máy bữa nay máy nó bị như vậy hoài. nếu restart thì nó vào bình thường còn tắc đi mở lại thì nó ko lên phải tắt mở một hồi mới lên. mình thì máy tính cũng không rành về phần cứng lắm. mong các bạn chỉ dẫn dùm mình với.

cảm ơn các bạn.

----------


## phongphongphong1992

> chào các bạn,
> 
> không biết máy của mình bị thế nào mà khởi động màn hình ko lên, tắt và bấm mở lại 2,3 lần mới được nhưng đó hiện thông báo lỗi như sau:
> 
> 
> phoenix trusted core (tm) bn
> copyring 1985 – 2006 phoenix techlogies ltd
> all rights desered
> m7xos bios revision: 1.00 12ax
> ...


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
lỗi hiển thị f1 là những lỗi liên quan đến quá trình khởi động của máy (sẽ có thông báo cụ thể trên màn hình khởi động ), thường là do ổ cứng. có thể ổ cứng đang bị lỗi một số phân vùng khởi động. bạn có thể dùng công cụ test ổ cứng trong đĩa hiren’s boot để kiểm tra lại ổ đĩa. bạn có thể làm mới lại phân vùng boot bằng cách fomat lại phân vùng boot, sau đó cài lại hệ điều hành. nếu trường hợp ổ cứng bị bad nhiều thì hiện tượng lỗi f1 sẽ xảy ra nhiều hơn, lúc đó bạn nên thay một ổ cứng mới để bảo đảm dữ liệu cho bạn.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## minhkiet0907

ôh thế nào đây .. mua cái mới cho nó lành đi

----------


## jindovn

dung' roi day'. ban nen mua hdd moi di. re y ma.....

----------

